# Thur. 7-12



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

My Buddy Pat finally got his boat out of the shop and was ready to get some blood on it. So, we loaded up the kids and a few adults and off we went. 12 in all and ready to catch something. First stop and the livewell stops working. Oh well, we will just have to make the best of it. 2 stops later and we are wondering were we are going to put all the fish. I guess live bait is sometimes overated. 24 snapper and 21 groupers and we are back in early. I love days like this. Enjoy and be safe. I am stuck on the hill with no trips the next 2 days. What is that all about? Oh well I can use the rest. Good luck all and catch one for me. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*More Pictures*

More pitures


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

You are the Man.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Delynn, sir.

Wow! 

I mean.

Wow!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good gosh, you crushed them again Capt,

Anyone want to hire this guy and take my boat? I'll supply the gas.

Jimmy


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

jjam said:


> Good gosh, you crushed them again Capt,
> 
> Anyone want to hire this guy and take my boat? I'll supply the gas.
> 
> Jimmy


How much does he get for a trip.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

AWESOME haul!!!!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Capt. DElynn did you use to fish years ago on the june sue?


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. My clients deserve all the credit, they catch them, I just drive the boat and help out a little. I am truely blessed to fish with some great people. I do charge $400 per day which includes all the rods and reels, tackle, and fish cleaning. I have no set hours. I stay out as long as they want. I want all my clients to be happy PERIOD. I have always offered a satisfaction or you don't pay policy. I do my best for everyone. Fishing is fishing, but I will not stop trying until everyone is happy. Thanks again everyone. You don't know what it means to me, my clients, and my family for all the nice comments we get. God bless and be safe. Looks like i'm on the hill again tomorrow due to boat problems. Everyone catch one for me. Standing by.

No I have not fished on the June Sue that I can recall. I did fish on the Lisa Ann some. And, I have been on a lot of private boats. Many I can not remember the names of.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> You are the Man.


Aint no doubt about that!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice work, yes I said _*work*_. Supplying everything and cleaning all the fish don't happen on bankers hours! Get some rest and kick ass until........ they regulate all of us and keep us tied to the dock.

Nice report. Keeps me in the game...... sorta.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man that is INSANE!! Well done capt!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Crushed it, nice!


----------

